# Happy Halloween



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I know some of you have seen these on Facebook, but wanted to share here as well. I threw in a few pumpkins last weekend when I was taking Ben's pictures. Here's wishing everyone has a great Halloween from Ben.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh you little Angel!! You are just beautiful!! It doesn't get any cuter than that!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Beautiful, Tracey! I love Ben's little head tilt..:wub::wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Ben, you are so divine! Love the head tilt!


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful! I have to say 'cookie' over and over to get them to look at the camera, it's the only thing that works!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:faint: OMG, I am in love with Ben...:wub:


:forgive me: He has stolen my heart!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

So BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh my! Ben is so gorgeous  Wonderful photos!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW These are amazing photos, and Ben is just beautiful.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You take the most *beautiful* pictures. Ben is so gorgeous, it is good that he has a mommy who can capture his beauty so well.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Ben!! You are so gorgeous and such a darling! :wub: I love the pics, Tracey!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Tracey, these pictures are AWESOME! I especially love the last one. Ben is just a beautiful boy.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tracey -- those photos are just gorgeous!!! Ben -- you melt my heart.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Tracey, Ben is absolutely a heart breaker. He is so handsome. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tracey - off the charts exquisite pix. You're so talented.:thumbsup: And of course you have the Gorgeous Mr. Ben as your model. My fave is the last one. :wub::wub: I hope you're framing it.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Tracey, you are so talented! The photos you take are perfect! And of course, Ben couldn't look any more handsome if he tried . Happy Halloween!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Ben says thanks to all his Aunties for the lovely comments. I love photography and it has been a hobby for a long time. I actually have a darkroom set up in the house, but with the digital age and busy life, I don't spend time in there anymore. Maybe one day I will take some traditional black and whites of Ben and get lost in there again. There's nothing more thrilling for me then to see a photograph develop before my eyes.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Beautiful! These pictures look like they belong on a greeting card


----------

